# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  بهترین کتاب آموزش swift

## mehmir

با سلام

لطفا بهترین کتاب های آموزش swift رو که میشناسین معرفی کنین
هم فارسی و هم انگلیسی منظورمه
اصلا کتاب فارسی براش وجود داره؟

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## yashar_ad

کتاب زیاد هست 
یکی از کتابهای خوب مال خود اپل هست که میتونی از آیتونز دانلود کنی
فارسی من چیزی ندیدم

----------

